# just a random pic (no 56k)



## 2.slow_GTi (Aug 12, 2003)

Just a Photoshop of how my car willl look by the end of the winter. RS6 Wheels, suspension, and turbos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow nice pic man how much are those turbos going to cost you?


----------



## 2.slow_GTi (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (AudiN00b)*

I've got the Stage 2 kit coming from APR. A few $$$ lighter from the wallet and I should see this showing up on my door step soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Afew $$$$ lighter please just be honest man you took out a loan for it didn't you lol. If thats showing up at your door step I'll show up too so I can deliver it to my door step lol.


----------

